# Soap Guard



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

Everyone should have a Kitty Soap Guard to make sure nothing goes awry


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg How cute!  What a nice guard kitty you have!:razz:


----------



## crysvan (Mar 7, 2013)

haha how adorable!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a black kitty, too!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 7, 2013)

What a great photo......that is hilarious!!


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

I also have a black kitty.  He has been lurking around and being entirely too interested in some of the soap making process.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you all like the picture   He was giving me and the soap a good stare down while I was taking a picture for my sis.  This is my youngests pet cat, not my favorite:/  But thats probably due to the fact that my fav (12year kitty family member) had to be put down last year and I really haven't bonded much with this guy.  His buddy is my friend though(my avatar).  I soap when they are outside and they don't really seem to ever want to mess with the bars.......maybe the 'soapy' smell.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

This is Bobby.  He would have been a great Soap Guard.  He could single pawedly clear the yard of any large dogs that may happen to come around to give a sniff here or there.  It was quite amusing to see a pair of long haired setters tuck tail and run yelping.  No assistance needed, thank you very much.  He was always very proud


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah, Bobby was beautiful. I am sorry for your loss.  My Bedlam kitty rules the house and bosses around the German Shepherd


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg super cute!no mouse getting those soaps!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

Badger said:


> Ah, Bobby was beautiful. I am sorry for your loss. My Bedlam kitty rules the house and bosses around the German Shepherd


 
Thank you.  Ya, Cats RULE! (even though I have dogs, lol)


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Omg super cute!no mouse getting those soaps!


 
Nope! No lizard, mouse or rat :sick: Yuck!  Its gross either way, but I sure would rather my Kitty guards take care of it.  I just don't like when they bring me their 'prizes', lol.  They are my first defense in the yard and field though for sure.  The back of our property is up against a HUGE undeveloped property.  Its almost a necessity to have kittys around because I just cannot tolerate vermin of any kind!  I don't know why mice would want to eat soap though :/  I have read that some do eat it.  Strange. No cussing for those mice I guess.  Haha!


----------



## la-rene (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my boy, Rosco! He and his housemate LOVE to sneak into the soap room when ever they can. He is way to curious sometimes.


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, Rosco is gorgeous! I need to see if I can get a picture of Bedlam.. If he will sit still long enough, lol!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 7, 2013)

This is Hector, the one I will have to watch. He'll be the one climbing onto my soap curing shelves.





And my black cat,  Jessicat not looking too happy about the trouble maker being next to her












and a bad pic of me.....tried as hell.


----------



## sue1965 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh how cute!!!  I have one just like him named Charlie.  He's our second black cat lol. Barney (short for Barnabus on Dark Shadows) was our first.  Someone ran him over and left him to die so we took him in and kept him.  He had 3 legs but lived to be about 24!! He was our sweetie!


----------



## sue1965 (Mar 7, 2013)

My Charlie Bear!!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 7, 2013)

ok so _how many_ of us have black cats?
Raise your hand!

ME!


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are a couple pictures of my Bedlam...


----------



## Badger (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, look at all the beautiful kitties! I am sorry to hear about Barney, but glad he lived a nice long life.  My friends actually had a cat that had been in some sort of accident as a kitten and had a broken back.  He was a very happy and loving cat and managed to get along very well.  The vet was amazed, he looked at the x-rays and looked at the cat and said if he hadn't seen the cat running around, he wouldn't have believed the cat could walk, much less jump up on chairs and climb stairs like he did.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

All gorgeous Feline friends!!!!

One black cat and one tuxedo cat(that insists he drink out of the bathroom sink and rings the bells that hang on the back door handle so we will come let him outside).  Funny creatures.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 7, 2013)

la-rene said:


> This is my boy, Rosco! He and his housemate LOVE to sneak into the soap room when ever they can. He is way to curious sometimes.


 
I especially like Rosco!  When I first was married we had a female cat that looked like him 'adopt' us.  She was so very gentle and sweet.  BUT, she got hit by a car and passed away   I missed her so much after awhile we got our sweet Bobby.  Seems there is always a kitty in need of adoption.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 8, 2013)

I do! This is Bellatrix. We call her Bella for short.


----------



## Badger (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah, Bella is beautiful too!  So, how many of you have talkative cats? Bedlam talks to me all the time; he gets very insistent that he wants attention NOW!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 8, 2013)

Bella is pretty quiet, and luckily for me, not too interested in the soap. She sometimes watches, but she doesn't like the stick blender.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 8, 2013)

both of mine talk ALOT. especially if I go into the kitchen. OMGs I won't be left alone when I soap.


----------



## Badger (Mar 8, 2013)

You know, Bedlam is the same way!  I have no idea what it is about the kitchen, but whenever I am in the kitchen, he runs around and starts begging for attention or something.  I have not been able to figure out what it is.  He doesn't eat human food even if I offer it to him (which I don't), he turns his nose up at pieces of chicken that have fallen on the floor though.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

Omg pretty kitties!!!  I love cats. I live having a cat. Bella looks like she posed for that picture Dana lolol.  I'll post my cat later. She's super meow meow though. Never shuts up.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 8, 2013)

From Kitipedia (fictional cat encyclopedia):  

Miss Kitty doing her signature trick, "Dead Cat," a belly-up bait maneuver designed to illicit attention and affection from even the most neglectful of owners and visitors.  Dead Cat is such a powerful trick that it works even in the dark, in the middle of the night, when no one is awake. If Dead Cat is ignored, it results in several "punishments," up to and including scolding with one of several upset meows, a direct hit to the leg with a single razor sharp claw, or the worst punishment of all: the cold shoulder, which will last at least a few hours. Miss Kitty loves her attention and knows how to get it.  Abandon all hope ye who choose to ignore her.


----------



## hlee (Mar 8, 2013)

Awww, love the kitty pics.
I miss my little black girl kitty, Bingo.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the kitty pics!  I have two sweeties, but neither is interested in my soaping.  My oldest, Belle will be 14 this year and she ignores my creative soaping attempts.  Molly hides upstairs all day until the kids go to bed, then she runs around the house.

Belle is the calico and Molly is white.

Don't know why Molly is sitting in the empty pizza box, but cats pretty much do what they want, right?


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty kitties!!!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 18, 2013)

Adorable Pics! I love cats too & I miss mine. I have no pics unfotunately. I had Nairobi growing up. She was a black & gray tiger striped cat who always got our Doberman, Kenya, in trouble! They once plotted together & stole my mom's Sunday pot roast! When I was in my 20's I had Cinnamon. She was a tiger stripe like Nairobi but she had a cinnamon colored patch on the top of her head near her right ear & in the summer her coat looked like she had been dusted with cinnamon. In my late 30's we had Baby. She was a black kitty with white "socks", white around her mouth & a black groucho marks type mustache! I somehow developed a serious allergy to cat dander & after a tortured year of sneezing & wheezing, we had to give her up.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 18, 2013)

I love my cats.  Great pictures all.
We have two here. One is a black/white main coon(Cricket) the other a dilute calico(Candy).

They do not help with soap making.  But open a can and they are there.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 18, 2013)

Super cute Mommy, thanks for posting. I want to pick Molly up and hug her, she looks like she needs some love.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a tiny 6.5 pound cat. Sorry no pictures. I just wanted to share that last fall after I unmolded a slab of peppermint soap I left it on a shelf while I went to work. My cat decided he would climb ontop of the shelf so when he jumped down onto the soap he would leave two perfect, fully splayed front foot prints in it for me. They were the first two bars to sell when I showed them to a bunch of my friends.


----------



## Badger (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it is wonderful that so many people have furry friends   Soapaddict, I am sorry that you had such problems with allergies.  I have a friend that is allergic to cats and she still keeps them, at one point she had 10 of them between her and her partner.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 24, 2013)

What a cutie! Looks like he is hiding. I can't believe how many beautiful cats people here have. This is my kitty who showed up on Halloween, I have posted ads everywhere trying to find his owner, I and had him scanned for a chip. But I haven't had any luck so I need to figure out a name for him.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 24, 2013)

And he shall be called Greyson.  He's all grey.  He's cute, is he sweet?  Here's a hint with those Russian blues - feed them small amounts of caned food and/or change their water to filtered, and their coats become soft like crushed velvet. Like, so soft you'll never want to put him down.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

Adorable kitty Oliveoil!  I think he decided you're his new home!


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah, he is beautiful, he reminds me of my old friend's cat. He was named Chaos.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Melissa & Mommysoaper.
 He is a very sweet, I've never had a cat quite like him, he is really a character. He is usually right where I am. I had not planned to get another cat since I lost my main coon type cat who was a love. Didn't mean to make his photo sooo big!


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

All the kitties are adorable.
I have 3 and they are good company when I make soap. They seem to think I am going to feed them when I have stuff all over the kitchen counter.
My oldest is 14, has cancer and some other health issues and my time with him is precious. He is still a happy kitty for now and doesn't seem to know how sick he really is, great thing for him, so hard for me.


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your kitty, hlee, I lost my last cat to cancer about three years ago.  I still miss her.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 24, 2013)

hlee I am sorry about your cat. It's so hard on us because we feel so helpless. My cat Dratini is also 14 and is still on antibiotics for an upper respiratory infection. I just found a good picture of him to post. He is such a sweetie.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 24, 2013)

Love all the cat photos. Is there a connection between cat people and making soap?


----------



## danahuff (Mar 24, 2013)

I think there must be! Sort of like book people and cat people.


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Badger.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh...Thank you for both of the great name suggestions, he really deserves a name. Hlee I am so sorry to hear that your kitty is sick. That is the most difficult part of having pets.


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

My guys
Sonny




Bucky




Butchie


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks oliveoil2, it sure is.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Sonny looks just like a cat I had as a teenager. She was part tabby, part calico. We always said she looked like a committee put her together. She had this gorgeous fluffy tail, and she was really vain about it. She would bow her head if you asked her for a kiss so you could kiss the top of her head.


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh all the kitty pictures, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## hlee (Mar 24, 2013)

He is a great boy and yes that tail! He is younger in that pic and much thinner now and I don't know what any of them are as a breed. Sonny we got at the vet as a kitten and the other two as young adults at the humane society.
I have been told that Bucky is a Himalayan. We named him Bucky because of his teeth.:grin:


----------



## hlee (Mar 25, 2013)

Badger said:


> I am sorry to hear about your kitty, hlee, I lost my last cat to cancer about three years ago. I still miss her.


 
I'm sorry about your cat Badger. I have been there, it sucks.
But they are somehow worth it, crazy cats.


----------



## hlee (Mar 25, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> hlee I am sorry about your cat. It's so hard on us because we feel so helpless. My cat Dratini is also 14 and is still on antibiotics for an upper respiratory infection. I just found a good picture of him to post. He is such a sweetie.


 
Thank you. Dratini is so pretty and he looks in that pic like a pretty tough guy.:smile:
I hope he gets better soon.


----------

